# Can you bill an E/M code with 94664 AND 94640?



## vlcastro82 (Oct 20, 2017)

Can you bill an E/M code with 94664 AND 94640 for the same visit? Say the patient comes in the office with wheezing, the Dr does a C-C-M and then teaches the patient how to use a nebulizer and finishes with a nebulizer treatment.  Would you bill all of these together?


----------



## csdarrow@hotmail.com (Nov 7, 2017)

According to Optum encoder: the CPT code 94664 (demonstration or evaluation of patient utilization of nebulizer) is bundled into CPT 94640 (treatment with nebulizer) when performed on the same date of service. You can however bill your E/M code with a modifier 25 and 94664.


----------

